# Windows Server 2012 R2 - "The DHCP service could not contact



## ugn10

Hi,

Please help me to resolve "*The DHCP service could not contact Active Directory.*" in Windows Server 2012 R2.

Screenshots are as following.
http://bit.do/sshots

Regards
Ugn10


----------



## reticentAJ

Are you logged in as the domain account admin? This error is common if you're not logged in as that admin.


----------



## ugn10

reticentAJ said:


> Are you logged in as the domain account admin? This error is common if you're not logged in as that admin.


Hi..thank you for replying for my issue. Except *Local Administrator* account, there is no other account on the server. And I installed and configured Active Directory with the same account successfully.


----------



## ugn10

If you talk about domain account admin, please let me know, what it is. And how it's different from *Local Administrator* account? Except Local Administrator account, there is no other account on the server. And I installed and configured Active Directory with the same account successfully.


----------



## reticentAJ

In Active Directory, go to *Users and Computers* and make sure there isn't a domain admin account there. If there isn't you'll need to create one. This Microsoft article will show you how to do that. Go the section *Creating a New User Account with Domain Admins Credentials*.

A local administrator and a domain admin are different. Here's another Microsoft article that explains the difference between the 2.


----------

